
Rapture – An idiomatic and typesafe Scala utility library - acjohnson55
http://rapture.io/
======
acjohnson55
I just saw the author do a talk at a Meetup, and it blew my mind. I've seen a
lot of neat things in Scala libraries (Shapeless, Scalaz, Akka, etc.), but
this is unique in how far it's gone in expressiveness for fairly everyday
programming, to the point of being able to choose your APIs types using
implicits. It was like watching sorcery. I wish I could share the same talk I
saw, but there are a lot of videos out there [1]. I haven't watched any yet to
recommend a specific one, so perhaps the more recent ones would be best.

[1]
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=scala%20rapture#...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=scala%20rapture#q=scala+rapture&hl=en&tbm=vid)

